# Freshly groomed silver beige



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

After our recent discussions of silver beige vs cafe au lait, I thought I'd try again to capture Marley's silver beige color in a picture. I still don't think I've quite got it, but this is a little better. You can see how the fur color looks different from different angles. Here he is, fresh from the groomers.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Marley's an adorable little man!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Very cute! He looks so soft...I want to just squeeze him!


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, his fur is always so super soft when he comes back from the groomers -- we can't keep our hands off of him!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Marley is absolutely gorgeous! what a color - Teddy is not that color - he has more dark hair - you know he could have been black as a puppy - we don't know - but Marley - oh! he is stunning! He looks on the larger side of a mini - like almost the size of my smaller standards. There is such a range of size with them isn't there? Thanks for the pix!


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, Marley's on the large end of the minis. We have a friend who has a small standard, and he (the standard) isn't much bigger than Marley.

Well, I know there is a lot of variation within the all the colors -- there's no one silver beige color or silver color or cafe au lait or blue or apricot color or red color -- so that makes it even harder to figure out what Teddy is! But he looks good to me, whatever he is.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a standard once upon a time who was 28 pounds and somewhere around 17-18 inches tall...most people thought she was a mini =D


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous boy!! Love the pictures.


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

My toy poodle, Gracie is a silver beige poodle. I love the color.


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

oh..BTW her ears were dyed orange at halloween and the color is still showing up in the above picture. lol


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Oh, she is so sweet!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is adorable!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he's beautiful!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Just gotta love that color, the boy I'm thinking about getting is 
a silver beige also ( a miniature), very cute! 

Marley looks so soft...I just wanna cuddle with him!


----------

